# billing testosterone 300 mg



## portachamberlain@att.net (Mar 29, 2012)

If the physician gave the patient 300 mg testosterone, would you bill J1070 &  J1080 or am I miss understanding? J1070 is for 100 mg and J1080 is 200 mg?  They used the same vial and therefore would have the same NDC #  from my understanding and used 1 3 ML syringe...any help or information would be appreciated!!!:


----------

